# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  برنامج رائع لعرض الأخبار الأقتصادية للفوركس

## زكي سبانخ

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*احبتي اولا احب ان اشكر كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع وهذه هي اول مشاركة لي هنا وهي برنامج روعة للاخبار والبيانات الاقتصادية للمهتمين بالفوركس

البرنامج باختصار يقوم بعرض البيانات والاحداث الاقتصادية على مدار الاسبوع  مع امكانيه التنبيه الصوتي قبل الخبر بمدة زمنيه محددة, والعديد من المميزات الاخرى*

*هذه صورة للبرنامج مع الشرح*

 

*وهذه صورة للاستايل الملون*

 
*اتمنى ان يعجبكم*

حمــل من هنـــا
*1.8 ميجابايت*

----------


## سيناريو

*أهلين فيك*

*ماتقصر أخوي زكي*
*الله يعطيك العافية* 
*دمت بود*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووووو

يعطيك ربي الف عاافيه

----------


## زكي سبانخ

الله يكرمكم يارب على الردود الحلوة

----------

